# New Champion Minnie!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

CH Mari-Fiori's Black-Eyed Susan 4pt major under Judge Randy Chestnut for her championship. Handled by J. Corbin to a class win at the National. Handled for all her points except today's by K. Salava. Finished today on handler J. Pyle. She is trained and conditioned by T. Bartley. Breeder is Marilee Wilkinson.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats to Minnie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats

Vikki


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations Samba and Minnie!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and where are the PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Uh, in Valerie's camera on the way back to Chicago.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank you all! Minnie finished with four majors under her belt. Has been a fun ride.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Val has some pics up on her site...

GSDC Central Indiana - 4/10/11 - Ringside/Gaiting

GSDC Central Indiana - 4/10/11 - Judge Randy Chesnut


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very pretty!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:congratulations:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Big Congrats!!!


----------

